# How Many Hours To Make $400 In Fares?



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

How many hours would you have to work in your primary hot spot areas to gross $400.00 in fares?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

54 hours


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

John said:


> 54 hours


Thanks for the valuable information. Now go back and drop the fries please.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

you asked didn't you?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

John said:


> you asked didn't you?


You did. And if that was your honest answer, I apologize.

So you are only able to do $7.41 per hour before expenses?


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd guesstimate 20-25 hours to gross $400 in fares. Not including safety fees.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Same as Guitar Junkie, for me, about 20 to 24 hours for $400 in fares.


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

12-13


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

lerichman. that's your average, or your best? what kind of car do you drive? best 12 hours ever got me $400 in fares. but then the costs were substantial, I figure around $100 in depreciation and gas.

i'd say 25 hours average as well.


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

Seinfeld, I usually only work 4-5 hours per day during peak times. During those times I average $32-35 per hour. After Uber cut, gas, and expenses it works out to $22-$25 per hour. If I'm not working during busy period it works out to $20 per hour. This is in San Francisco, and surrounding Peninsula. I drive a 2006 BMW 328I


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

lerichman said:


> Seinfeld, I usually only work 4-5 hours per day during peak times. During those times I average $32-35 per hour. After Uber cut, gas, and expenses it works out to $22-$25 per hour. If I'm not working during busy period it works out to $20 per hour. This is in San Francisco, and surrounding Peninsula. I drive a 2006 BMW 328I


post your shift info


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

One other thing. I believe the original post was asking about gross fares, and not net


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I feel like most of these new uberx drivers have no idea how to calculate their earnings. They are getting tricked by Uber.


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

This is one I found in my e-mail


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Just do what I do and look the other way, that way whatever UBER does to ya you wont notice!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

L


John said:


> Just do what I do and look the other way, that way whatever UBER does to ya you wont notice!


LMAO


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

It depends on your area you prefer to work and city. For example my preferred areas five hours a day can equal 100 dollars.

It typically start on the south side of Chicago and if my fare brings to towards downtown or the north side I'm good. I drive all the way back rinse and repeat a couple of times till I get into an area were I turn it on and go from there.

I typically only do uber downtown trips Sunday night because not a lot of traffic nor people.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Depends largely on when you drive. Where I am you have to work fri and sat nights.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Now that you have been out driving all the platforms LookyLou - how would you answer your own question?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

22.07

So the 20-25 hour quotes were pretty close.

The reason I asked originally is some UberX driver had said that they grossed $400.00 in one day. I thought that was insanely high even if they had worked the full 24 hours. All 24 are not going to be booming.

I have been netting about $14.50 hr after expenses the last two weeks. 95% Lyft. 5% UberX and Sidecar.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Ive been averaging similar with uber at $15 an hour. I count 30cents a mile for my car expense. How many hours have you been putting in per week LookyLou? How do you calculate your expense?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been putting in about 20-24 hours per week. I have another full time job.

I am figuring 50 cent per mile for my car expenses. I don't get good mileage as my car is a big V8 so the city portion of the driving is not very economical. My fuel costs are about 22 cents with gas at the price it is at lately. I do own my car outright and it is the most dependable luxury car, so fortunately maintenance is reasonable.

I have been lucky to be getting some long airport trips to start my shifts lately. They usually pay $32 - $38 and get me into the city where I need to be anyway for the rest of my night shifts. Two nights I have been fortunate enough to get 2 airport runs.

I am getting better at learning to position myself properly and not drive around too much between rides. Of coarse there are the rides where you know it is better to drive back toward a hot spot than wait in the outskirts for very long.


----------

